# Parking markings



## -Jorge- (Sep 16, 2008)

I have a two car garage, in it are my project car and my everyday 06 Malibu. I am having a problem with the depth of the garage. The steps leading into the house are right in front of the car and the garage door is close to the rear end. I am looking for the rubber strips that line up the car and keep the steps or door from messing up the car. Home Depot has a rubber thing that sits on the floor and it says to mark the corners if you need to reposition it after cleaning. I would like something to stay.


You guys got any ideas of something?


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Sep 16, 2008)

Hang a tennis ball so it just touches the winsheild.


----------



## moleman (Sep 17, 2008)

If you don't have a tennis ball you can use an aluminum foil ball


----------



## cthulu (Sep 17, 2008)

You could also use a brick or weight from a weight bench


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 17, 2008)

Or one of those motion-activated lasers that aims downwards that you line up your car with.

--Bushytails


----------



## Animal (Sep 17, 2008)

Install some concrete filled steel posts into the floor., with rubber bumpers. The car is sure to stop where you need it to.

I like the tennis ball trick.


----------



## KerryD. (Sep 18, 2008)

The tennis ball trick sounds like an easy quick fix. 

I've never seen any of these motion-activated lasers. Can you post a link to a site selling some? Prefferably a site with a good explanation. I'm interested in checking out these babies.


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 18, 2008)

http://www.harborfreightusa.com/usa...o?itemid=96089&CategoryName=&SubCategoryName=

Just aim the lasers to some part of your car that you'll remember (hood ornament, center of dashboard, whatever), they turn on when you pull in, and you stop when the spot you picked on your car is where the laser is...

--Bushytails


----------

